# Boldon Anti Aircraft Supply Depot (pic heavy as you would expect from me)



## jonney (Oct 6, 2011)

There is not a lot of information available on this site and all I can gather is that this was an anti-aircraft and barrage balloon depot, one of two to serve the Tyne and Wear area, both of which survive. The other being at Killingworth. This one served Wearside. During the war this site would have been very busy supplying the large amounts of LAA/HAA and rocket batteries in the area let alone the huge quantity of barrage balloons that would have been used around the industrial sites locally. The site is pretty large and although well trashed by the local chavs there is still quite a lot to see. The ammo stores part of the site is still in private use as they were all bricked up with only a securely locked steel door at one end of each of them. There is also a nissen hut style building on the site although this is a new addition and nothing to do with the original use of the site. If anyone has any further information about this place I would love to hear it. Warning this is going to be another very pic heavy post from me.

As I don't know what each building was used for I can only hazard a guess. Right on with the pics

Entrance road







The first building I entered was this little square one I am assuming it was some sort of water pumping station due to the machinery inside





















next up was what I think would have been vehicle workshops or a loading area 





















I think these were the officers quarters 











fire places











small store






The main warehouse





















Ammo stores part of the site




































back to the main site and the base for a nissen hut
















in the trees was the remains of what looked to be a house





















Well that all from here, my photos don't do the place justice but I hope they give you a feel for it.

Thanks for looking

Cheers Jon


----------



## oddity (Oct 6, 2011)

Niiiiice report. This place has been on my to-do list for ages. Spent a lot of time looking at it on Google Earth and trying to work out what was going on with all the metal frames!

Good to actually see what it looks like from ground level.


----------



## RichCooper (Oct 6, 2011)

Interesting site mate Nice one


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with picture heavy as it makes it more interesting than a report with a few photo's. Great report.


----------



## jonney (Oct 6, 2011)

Cheers guys I spent a good couple of hours wandering round here trying to peice the site together and work out what everything was for. Like oddity says it had been on my todo list for ages and I'm pleased the other sites I tried and failed to do earlier on led me to doing his one


----------



## the|td4 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ah so that's what that place is.

I went there on a solo explore years ago and wandered around - heck of a shell.

Did you notice one of hte ammo stores was padlocked up tight? 

Also when I was there activity (cut grass) seemed to be around hte hanger to the east of hte site, is that still going on?

many thanks!


----------



## jonney (Oct 7, 2011)

the|td4 said:


> Ah so that's what that place is.
> 
> I went there on a solo explore years ago and wandered around - heck of a shell.
> 
> ...



Yeah that ammo store padlock was some peice of hardware. The hanger was locked but looking through one of the small holes in the door it was completely empty although there were fresh tyre tracks running up to it so it's still getting used for something


----------

